# For those wondering?



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

For those of you wondering if the choctawhatchee has a respectable flathead population here is an article that I've found. 

http://www.aonmag.com/article.php?id=2199&cid=181

I know where those holes are at from kayaking the river so much, but i'd have to get an AL fishing licenses.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I have read that one a few dozen times, lol but that's just me I think I have read every thing there is in Florida about Flatheads.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ha yeah i've read it a couple times. I'd be nice if there was a flatheads for dummy's book. Or even a catfishing for dummy's book. I thought about even making my own personal guide just from stuff that i'd seen over the internet and stuff.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Enjoyed reading that article. Thanks for posting. There is a guy in Vernon that was trying to get FWC to work on the flathad problem and get more anglers to go after them. I can't remember his name but he writes for a little free newsletter type publication that can be found in restaurants and other locations where people gather. I think it covers Holmes and Washington, maybe Jackson.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FWC kinda steps on the own toes since they wont allow the sale of flathead catfish in Florida for consumption.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You got a point there cathunter. I guess all the cat fillets we see in the markets are farm raised. I never see whole cats for sale in markets although they are used in restaurants. I suppose they too are all farm raised. FWC may prohibit commerical fishing for all cats. When I was young river people made a living fishing cats for restaurants.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

If they started selling flathead fillets they couldn't sell any more channel cat!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> If they started selling flathead fillets they couldn't sell any more channel cat!



haha that's true every body would want the flatheads


----------

